# New HB Helix, what map?



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Which map card should I get for Lake Erie? Other lakes on it are ok as I my bring it home to use on my 1199 but mostly going to use on my Erie boat w/ Helix.

Not to tech savvy so not wanting to get into the auto chart live etc. just plug n play. Thanks


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

I run a Navionics+ on my Helix 9 and it's not bad. I don't get into Erie much outside of a few times for eyes and perch a year. The Autochart is absolutely awesome when we use it for jigging, casting break lines and contours and it's really simple to use. I don't see myself using it on erie though truthfully. Not sure what kind of fishing you do hopefully someone can chime in that fishes erie more then I do. There are a bunch of youtube videos showing the advantages and the simplicity of autochart live might be worth checking out before you rule it out.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Get the Navionics + chip best chip for value and gives you daily updates for 1 year free


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Got the map! And finally got the Helix installed but not happy with the sonar....think it's just the settings any,OGF up here at the lake (Erie) now familiar with HB or Helix series that can help me out? Wanting to go out perchin around Kelly's area.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

It's not going to mark like a Lowrance if that's what u are used too bird 2d sonar leaves a lot to be desired


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

K gonefishin said:


> It's not going to mark like a Lowrance if that's what u are used too bird 2d sonar leaves a lot to be desired


Oh no wish someone said that b4 I bought it....
Always had Lowrance but the helix was 1000-1200 cheaper, guess I now know why....


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I don't know what is is about them they just don't display hooks like a lowrance and they don't mark well at speed...like at all. Their new Helix screens look bright and nice and SI and DI look good but 2d is blah. I just got a Gen 2 touch 9 inch for 999, its awesome, I considered Helix but can't stand the way the sonar works. Hopefully you get it dialed in, lots of Helix threads on walleye central in the electronics forum, maybe get some help there.


----------

